# Hello ALL



## pike (Feb 3, 2010)

I was wondering the net when i tripped on the step and fell through the door, you need a warning sign on that :-)
Stopped in to have a look around, maby find something new and interesting and share a few thoughts.
Im 43, live in IOWA and wshing it was the holidays again so i could go down to florida again where its worm :-)


----------



## gene111 (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to smf! I think we all wish we were down south where it's warmer!!!


----------



## chef jeff tx (Feb 3, 2010)

Howdy & welcome  to the *SMF*!!


----------



## denver dave (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. If your into smoked meat, you are in the right place. No vegans here.


----------



## acemakr (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## warthog (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome aboard!  This is one of the most helpful forums I participate in (it helps that I know alot less than the veterans!).  

I would disagree with Gene though, I love the cold, bring on the snow!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello Pike and welcome to SMF - glad you are here


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 3, 2010)

First off welcome Pike to *SMF*. It sounds like you are well on your way to be an outstanding new member of this fine site. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to SMF. Glad you joined us.


----------



## treegje (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## pike (Feb 3, 2010)

When i bought this house i made plans for that back deck,  grilling and smoking meat and after a few weeks i had a grill and smoker out there,  that was almost 16 years ago.


----------



## seenred (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF family, Pike.  Its good to have ya here.


----------



## chainsaw (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome we are former Iowigans too, this site is pretty unique and so full of helping folks. You will enjoy. My computer was down for a while at home and I really was hurting to see waht everyone was smokin!


----------



## etcher1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, Pike....from another Iowan.  Wherebouts do you call home?  I'm up North in the big metropolis of Osage..
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good to see more Iowans joining the ranks here!!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 4, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse[/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=72852&page=2[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86620[/font]

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
[font=&quot]http://prochefblog.com/public_pics/f...09foodcode.pdf[/font]

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034[/font]


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 4, 2010)

to the best place on the web dedicated to smoking meat. Hope you like it here. Learn lots, then help others. That's what we're all about here.


----------



## meateater (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks here and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## eman (Feb 4, 2010)

Wrong! I am a vegan.
 Very Exceptional Guy Accepting Newbies.
 Welcome To your new addiction.


----------



## orlandosmoking (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF!!


Don


----------



## bbally (Feb 4, 2010)

welcome to the asylum..... the inmates are in control


----------



## pike (Feb 4, 2010)

My Q-view album on photobucket, let me know if the link works or or not, the album is open to everone so i should work.

http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z...ish483/Q-view/


----------



## ol' smokey (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF Pike. Good to have you onboard.


----------

